# What camera do you use?



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey Guys, Im looking to buy my first DSLR soon. I currently have a canon point and shoot which is good but Im looking to take my photography to a new level I was Just wondering what DSLR's people have, are they any good? Also your lenses too! post some pictures if you wish Im looking into either a Nikon D3100 with kit lens and nikkor 70-300mm or else a canon 500D with kit lens. Im steering more towars the Nikon though


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

stay away from the Kit lens. i find them to be trash. lol mainlywhat you want is a 50mm. the ones with no moveable parts on the inside are always the sharpest. then if you wanting to do wildlife photography, go with a telephoto. and again with a macro lens.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I heard the kit lens was pretty good? I'm looking to do everything basically, just shoot what catches my eye! My current camera is filled with pictures of my dogs, horses,nature,motox,cars...everything lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love my Canon Rebel from 2010. The picture quality is fantastic, and I haven't bought any lenses other than what comes with it. More pictures from a recent Grand Prix I went to are here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/cleveland-$35-000-grand-prix-pictures-130994/


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow great pictures! I really have no clue now In the end it will probably come down to price.
I'm looking for a camera that videos too, that's why I was looking at the canon 500D(not sure what its called in the US) as none of the older versions video. Another thing that's drawing me towards the Nikon is its continuous auto-focus during videoing..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone? Would be nice to here from others
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a Nikon D300s with a 18-200mm lens and a 70-200mm lens. Love them both these are some recent pictures I just took.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have the d3100 with kit lens and then the 2nd lens you mentioned. You can see some of my photos at:
Www.facebook.com/JLamanPhotography
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I use a Nikon D90 and a Nikon 50mm 1.8/f and a Tamron 70-200mm 2.8/f.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing guys! Hopefully the D3100's price will come down for christmas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was lucky in having some money left to me so I treated myself to a Canon EOS 50D. 
I am really pleased with it but it is quite heavy.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Typically its the photographer that makes the photo. not the Camera

With P&S








































and with my Nikon D200


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I will be getting a Canon Rebel t2i soon! So excited!


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Almond I can't wait, I'm almost certain I will be getting a Nikon D3100 although ill have to wait until xmas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I use the Canon Rebel XSi, I have the basic lens that came with the camera, a telephoto zoom (just a basic one) and a Tamron Macro lens. Some of my pics can be seen here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-equine-photography-pic-heavy-110560/


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

I use a Canon Rebel t2i. My dad owns a Nikon and I found it much easier to program the Canon!


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Aaaaaah, I don't know now. Your pictures are all so good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfmnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Here are some shots I took with my new Canon t4i, and my "magic" 70-200 F4L lens (this thing is tack sharp and produces some amazing shots). The t4i is very easy to use because of the touch screen. The other nice thing about it is that it has the "higher-end" autofocus sensors, so it does a better job focusing in more challenging situations. 5 FPS shooting is also helpful for catching jumps, etc.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

That is some serious sharpness there! Great pics 
Budgets going to play a big factor as well..
Forgive me if this is a really stupid question but can you get lenses with a built-in continuous auto-focus?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfmnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure all of the Canon EF autofocus lenses can do "AF Servo" where they can follow a moving subject. This is a function of the camera, not the lens AFAIK. Some lenses are more responsive than others - my 70-200 "L" lens has an ultrasonic ring motor, which makes it faster to focus than some of the lower-end lenses.

There are also new "STM" stepper-motor lenses, which are optimized for continuous focus during video shooting (which the t4i supports as well), but this still works with regular lenses, they're just louder and potentially slower, but it still works.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I use a Nikon Cool Pix


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

The thing that drew me into the Nikon D3100 was the fact that a lot of people I know who make (equine)youtube videos use it and the quality is amazing! They use it with a Nikkor 70-300mm and the standard kit lens. It is also a good price too. What would be the difference between a 70-200 and a 70-300?
Initially I was looking at a Canon 450D but it doesn't video
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfmnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

If you are primarily going to be shooting video, you may be better off with a camcorder rather than a DSLR (especially on a limited budget) - autofocus in video mode is still a new feature for DSLRs, and older ones may not even have it at all.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I will primarily be shooting photographs but will also be using it on a regular basis for videos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alicehoy (Sep 3, 2012)

hey! i dabble in photography and i own the canon 1100d (rebel t3). between your choices i would definitley pick the 500d. the d3100 is a lower end camera compared to the 500d, and after knowing two people with these cameras, i find the image quality better on the 500d. lens wise, i would suggest the nikon HOWEVER you can get a nifty 55-250mm for around £110 (not sure in dollars) with image stabalization should you want to upgrade. nikon is also known for its very confusing menus, and canon do have better spread out interfaces so its easier for beginners. i personally think the 500d will last you longer and will grow with your abilities 
i would recommend trying them out in the store as a deciding factor will be the feel of it in your hand. hope i helped! :/ (p.s. check out the 550d too, more expensive but i think it's worth it))










one of my shots...... (kit lens + photoshop, thats it!!) 










and another, also with kit lens (was on 55mm and the rider was galloping quite close, but still!!)


----------

